# Rank quality of European model train companies



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm new to Euro railroad models. 

Which European companies are considered highest in quality to lowest quality?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Depends how you define quality. Do you mean fineness of detail, smooth running or faithfulness of scale to prototype?
If you are talking of currently available models I’d say there is very little to differentiate them between manufacturers. Older models when some were produced in the DDR were of questionable quality in most respects but today you can be assured you will be getting a top quality product. Some makers have different lines going from basic no frills models to super detailed ones with sound but you’ll pay a hefty premium at the top end. The same goes for U.K. manufacturers twenty or so years ago but they have upped their game considerably and now produce highly detailed smooth running models. Remember of course that U.K. trains are produced in OO scale 1:76 rather than 1:87 (HO).
Bachmann have a European division and produce a wide range of British locos and stock and now own the German Lilliput brand.
Do you intend to model German , Britain, French or one of the other European countries?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

One of the very high end companies is:

http://www.micro-metakit.com/index.php/en/

In the realm of the more affordable I've had good luck with Trix, Roco, Brawa, Piko, Lilliput.

I have a few Hornby models - they are nice but low cost for the most part and it shows.

My primary vendor for European models is http://www.reynaulds.com

Frederick


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

For European (German, French, Swiss etc) figure Lilliput (a Bachmann company, I believe) and Roco are among the better manufacturers. Piko and Minitrix are okay. Marklin is in a league of its own, being a three rail operating system.

For British modeling, Bachmann Branchline and Hornby both make quality products. Hornby has various ranges from toy like to very detailed models. You need to know what you are buying with them as far as quality level. Bachmann is pretty much high quality all the way around. You can miss with them.

Remember, like Cycleops mentioned, European trains are 1:87 scale (HO) and British trains are 1:76 scale (OO). They can run on the same track but otherwise are not compatible.

Fcwilt mentioned a great dealer for European , Renaulds. They are US based.

For British, try AJM Railways, http://www.ajmrailways.com ,with many free shipping offers or EHattons, http://www.hattons.co.uk , a dealer with a great selection and a good used equipment dept.

Tom


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

https://www.fleischmann.de/en/home/index.html
Also, Marklin and Trix (the latter is a lesser subsidiary of Marklin, but still an excellent product a grade above Bachmann HO and Athearn), and Roco. They're all good products, all have the odd oops, and they all stand by and repair any factory faults that they warrant.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah, I totally forgot about Fleischmann. Excellent locomotives. I own a couple. Good mention there, Mesenteria.

Marklin is excellent also. It is in its own realm, being AC electronics with the studded rail. 

Tom


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I think you will find that Marklin and Trix are generally comparable in quality. 

If you look at the 2018 items you will see that many are available in both lines.

Marklin HO products require AC power and run on 3 rail track while Trix HO products require DC or DCC power and run on 2 rail track.

Frederick


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, all.

I've had Roco and Fleischman. Was happy with both. I thought Fleischman was high end. It was very sensitive to rougher handling than the Roco.

I was disappointed in Rivarossi engines, with only one drive wheel. Nobody mentioned it. Are out of business?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

They were swallowed by Hornby about eight years ago or so.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have been collecting Fleischmann and ROCO since the early 1990s. I would have given them high marks except that for the last several years, the quality of their items has dropped (they moved production to China and Vietnam). I have had locomotives with have add on details which don't fit, traction tires which frequently fail, and lower quality motors. I have even had tank cars which i had the ladders literally crumbled when I touched them. Maerklin has also had TGV trains whose axles simply fall off and a reemergence of Zinc Pest. 

I have had a bit better luck with Piko items both Hobbyline and Expert lines.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

PIKO is an interesting one. I think it may be the only independently owned model train company left now. The current owner bought the formerly GDR state owned firm after the fall of communism and spend a lot of money modernising it. Here’s a video of the Piko facotory and the owner:


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

PhillipL said:


> I have been collecting Fleischmann and ROCO. I would have given them high marks except that for the last several years, the quality of their items has dropped (they moved production to China and Vietnam).
> 
> That's disturbing. Anybody else have a similar experience?


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> PIKO is an interesting one. I think it may be the only independently owned model train company left now. The current owner bought the formerly GDR state owned firm after the fall of communism and spend a lot of money modernising it. Here’s a video of the Piko facotory and the owner:
> 
> https://youtu.be/LxLRPC-zOyA


Yes Piko is definitely different. They do make some items in China but in their factory and all workers are Piko employees. The owner came from LGB when he purchased Piko. Besides offering trains for adults, he actively markets to kids. He stated that customers that are kids will become his adult customers a few years down the road. Once a year he opens his factory in Germany to tour for Piko fans.


----------

